# G-Tube Dependence DX



## celtichrt2001 (Jul 30, 2012)

What would you suggest in regard to coding "G-Tube dependence". I've looked in the V-codes but am unsure. Or do I code the condition he has that has caused him to be dependent?


----------



## salCCS (Sep 28, 2012)

v44.1 - Gtube status (no treatment) 
v55.1 - attention to ( if patient pulls out and they replace)
536.4x - complication (broken, malfunction, infection)

Also code condition the patient has which is the reason for the Gtube.


----------

